# Formatage carte Micro SD



## fusée (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Je sais que ce sujet est abordé sous diverses formes dans plusieurs forums mais je n'ai pas trouvé un cas correspondant vraiment à mon soucis.

J'ai une carte micro SD de 1Go utilisée par une micro-caméra d'hélicoptère électrique lui donnant une autonomie vidéo de 25 minutes.

Cette carte est utilisable sur ordinateur via un adaptateur USB pour récupérer les vidéos et les effacer. Tout a très bien fonctionné avec mon Mac pendant quelque temps.

Mais j'ai fini par avoir un signal de ma caméra indiquant *carte pleine*
Vérification sur Mac : seulement 25 Mo de libre sur 995 Mo
Oui mais je n'ai trouvé aucun fichier dans le dossier DCIM qui normalement contient les vidéos et absolument rien d'autre par ailleurs.

Je finis par lancer dans Utilitaire disque la fonction Effacer.
Tout à l'air de marcher. L'espace disponible revient à 980 Mo et le format est resté en FAT32. Telle que, la carte fonctionne parfaitement avec le Mac (écriture, lecture)

Mais sur la micro caméra, elle n'est plus du tout reconnue.
Et sous Windows XP (que j'ai sur mon Mac) j'ai carrément l'affichage :
*Périphérique USB inconnu  *

Donc impossible de re tenter le moindre formatage depuis Windows qui prétend ne pas avoir le pilote correspondant au périphérique USB détecté. Ce qui est incohérent puisque avant l'incident la carte Micro SD était bien vue par Windows sans aucune installation préalable d'un quelconque pilote.
Le Mac, lui, la voit et l'utilise parfaitement.   mais cela ne me sert à rien 

Ce que j'ai constaté :
La carte Micro SD contient des fichiers invisibles que je peux voir sous Windows et aussi sous Mac OS avec l'aide de l'utilitaire Onyx (Paramètres/Finder/afficher dossiers et fichiers cachés).

Je pense que l'effaçage avec *Utilitaire disque* a corrompu certains des fichiers cachés (ils sont toujours présents) qui permettaient à Windows de reconnaitre un support de stockage.

J'ai essayé des tas de solutions mais rien à faire. Peut être que les fichiers invisibles d'origine de ma carte Micro SD de 1 Go ne sont pas identiques aux fichiers invisibles d'une clé USB de 1 Go qui elle fonctionne correctement sous Windows.

Étant donné le prix dérisoire d'une Micro SD de 1 GO je vais en racheter une mais je suis quand même curieux de savoir *UNE BONNE FOIS POUR TOUTES* *SI* :
Il n'est pas recommandé de formater des cartes Micro SD (ou des clés USB) sous Mac OS car si ces cartes (ou clés) continuent de fonctionner sous Mac OS, elles deviennent inutilisables sur PC. Ce qui est extrêmement gênant car c'est leur principal rôle que d'échanger des données avec les PC

Bien entendu si vous avez une solution pour ma carte Micro SD HS, je prends. Mais je n'y crois plus trop.

Pouvez vous m'indiquer s'il existe des documents techniques ou des sites expliquant le formatage particulier des supports mémoire flash tels qu'on les trouve dans les clés USB, les cartes Micro SD les cartes flash d'APN. Je ne voudrais pas rester dans l'ignorance :rose:

Pour les APN je sais déjà que le format doit impérativement être du FAT 16 (du moins pour les petites capacités)

Merci pour vos éclairages

Fusée


----------



## fanougym (5 Janvier 2012)

le mac crée effectivement des fichiers invisibles, DS_Store, .Trashes, etc.
et parfois, cela peut poser problème.

Tu peux essayer de les enlever.


----------



## fusée (5 Janvier 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> le mac crée effectivement des fichiers invisibles, DS_Store, .Trashes, etc.
> et parfois, cela peut poser problème.
> 
> Tu peux essayer de les enlever.




Merci fanougym mais problème : Le mac refuse de mettre le .Trashes à la poubelle en disant que l'on ne peut pas mettre ce dossier dans un de ses sous dossiers. Je n'ai pas essayé de le renommer avant mais c'est un dossier qui est vide (j'avais lancé Afficher les dossiers/fichiers cachés avec Onyx)
Quand à DS_Store, il est immédiatement recréé dés que je fais Vider la corbeille.

De toutes façons comme la carte d'origine a parfaitement fonctionné avec plusieurs cycles de prise de vue - copie - effaçage sous Mac OS, ces deux dossiers spécifiques Mac ont dû être présents dés le premier essai, et les essais suivants ont continué à fonctionner.
Peut être panne micro caméra mais Windows ne les voit pas non plus; donc gros doute. Je vais finir par réinstaller complètement Windows dans BOOTCAMP.
Je suis têtu et je veux comprendre.

Suite de mes essais. Aujourd'hui j'ai fait formater ma carte de 1 GB avec un APN (sympas chez Leclerc, ils ont ouvert un emballage d'un appareil neuf pour le faire)
Résultat négatif : La carte n'est toujours pas vue par la micro caméra ni par Windows XP. Le Mac lui la voit bien.
J'ai acheté une carte de 2 GB (c'est le moins que je pouvais faire pour les remercier).
Leclerc ne commercialise plus les cartes à 1Gb
Résultats : Identique à la carte de 1 Gb : Carte de 2 Gb n'est pas vue ni par la micro caméra ni par Windows XP. Bien entendu le Mac lui la voit 

J'attends la livraison de la carte de 1 GB que j'ai commandé sur le NET pour voir si elle fonctionne au moins sur la micro caméra. Mais je désespère.

Suite au prochain numéro........

Fusée


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

En principe, il est recommandé après décharge d'une carte SD SDHC, de la formater avec l'APN ou autre Caméra, avant de la réutiliser.


----------



## fusée (5 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> En principe, il est recommandé après décharge d'une carte SD SDHC, de la formater avec l'APN ou autre Caméra, avant de la réutiliser.




Merci xondousan. Mais c'est justement ce que je viens de faire aujourd'hui sur un APN prété par Leclerc. Bien entendu ma micro caméra ne possède strictement aucune fonctionnalité de formatage. Cela n'a rien donné (désespérant)

La micro caméra n'a qu'une seule fonction: *Enregistrement en cours/stop*.
Une micro led rouge pour *Rec* et une micro led verte pour *Stop*

Je le rappelle c'est une micro caméra d'un jouet grosse comme deux morceaux de sucre.


Fusée


----------



## fusée (9 Janvier 2012)

Je pense que j'ai trouvé 

J'ai été piégé par la concomitance de la panne de la micro camera et le fait que je ne pouvais pas lire les cartes MicroSD lorsque j'étais sous Windows XP.
En fait les deux phénomènes ne sont pas liés et voici pourquoi :
Le fait que Windows me réponde "*Périphérique USB inconnu*" était dû au fait que l'alimentation de la prise USB que j'utilisais (celle du clavier) était insuffisante. Si je connecte mes cartes MicroSD sur un port USB à l'arrière du Mac, elles sont toutes vues par Windows.
Mac OS est donc simplement plus permissif et arrive à lire ces cartes sur les ports USB de faible alimentation. 
Maintenant  je peux faire  le formatage de mes cartes MicroSD sous Windows aussi bien en FAT 32 qu'en FAT (c'est à dire FAT 16).

Il est donc très probable que la panne qui m'a fait chercher n'a comme seule origine que la micro-caméra qui m'a piégé car cette dernière a réussi à désorganiser la mémoire de la carte MicroSD puisque le Mac me disait qu'elle était pleine à 99% alors que l'on ne voyait rien dans sa fenêtre même avec l'aide d'Onyx qui permet de faire apparaitre les fichiers invisibles. 
Et lorsque j'ai tenté un formatage avec Mac OS j'ai également appris que le Mac conserve le format de départ si l'on n'impose pas le HFS+, ce qu'il ne faut pas faire si l'on veut conserver la compatibilité avec les PC.
Merci pour vos aides. 
Sujet clos.

Fusée


----------

